# My humble collection



## Dreamer (Jul 26, 2006)

Just wanted to share my collection with you guys. 







HDS U60XR, Nuwai QIII, Fenix L1P, Fenix L1T, Liteflux LF1, Pelican PM6 3320, Nuwai X3.

I'm considering getting the SL 4AA PP Luxeon.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes!!! you should get the SL 4AA PP Luxeon. Combined with Sanyo 2700s, there is nothing to match it for its combination of brightness, weight, throw, runtime, portability and low cost.


----------



## Chucula (Jul 26, 2006)

thats a great pocket collection! thanks for pics


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 26, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------

